

Create a Modern logo in Adobe Photoshop - crappypixel
http://crappypixel.com/create-a-modern-logo-in-adobe-photoshop
In this tutorial you will learn how to create a modern logo in Photoshop.
======
crappypixel
Hey everybody. The tutorial is for the newbies, and is only meant to be used
for the web. Anyways, thank you for your constructive comments, will promise
to keep that in mind when I`ll create another tut.

Regards, Chris

------
threepointone
Please, please use a vector based editor instead. Inkscape, illustrator, etc.

~~~
alanfalcon
Photoshop's vector tools are advanced enough that it's fine for creating
professional logos if that's the only tool you have access to

That said, this is not a helpful tutorial.

